# Fly Fishing near Freeport?



## ahopkins321 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm new to fly fishing and have only fly fished fresh water, and wanna give saltwater fly fishing a go. 

Is there anywhere around freeport I can hit with the fly? Keep in mind I don't have a boat, kayak or 4 wheel drive. So would need to be car accessible. I was thinking the m.o.b. as long as its a relatively calm day would be alright, any info on that? Open to any suggestions. 

Not planning on goin till the end of the month after I get a new fly outfit, which, any recommendations on a good saltwater fly setup? I think I wanna go 10w, and at or under about $500.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## silent speck (Oct 6, 2008)

For your fly set up I wpuld go with a sage 1680 large arbor reel ($99) and the TFO TICRX ($250). I would also go with an 8wt unless you are planning on tackling anything bigger than redfish. As far as fishing goes, look on google earth and on the south side of swan lake there are 3 roads that deadend into the lake and you can walk in right there. I hjave caught ALOT of reds on the fly back there.

Good luck brother, 
Barrett


----------



## ahopkins321 (Sep 25, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with rip tide?

Id like to buy from somewhere other than eBay, but it looks like a decent setup?

EBay link

ebay.com/itm/Rip-Tide-Fly-Rod-Big-S...110?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2fd6e94e


----------



## ahopkins321 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info! That'd save me some money for more fly gear. Yeah I don't plan on catching anything bigger than reds, however will that 8wt hold up to a 40" bull red? Would hate to break the rod getting the wrong fish hooked.

Tfo has no fault lifetime exchange though right?


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

A good 8 wt with a strong backbone will handle a bull red, I've caught jacks and sharks with them, but I would be more concerned with where you are fishing. The 8wt will be ideal for the flats but you'll need a 10 wt for the surf, which is where a lot of bulls prowl. In the surf you'll have to deal with strong winds, big flies and sinking/ intermediate lines. If this is your first fly rod, the 8 wt is going to be a great all around rod, I would not get a 10wt as a first fly rod. 
The Sage reel is a good reel for the money, I would recommend the 1850 with an 8wt, they also make a very sweet carbon fiber 4000 series ($260). My first reel was a Ross Cimmaron 4, a wonderful saltwater reel made in USA ($200), not sure if they still make them. I would check out what Ross offers. The TFO rods are great, but you can get into an entry level Sage for about the same money ( Launch series $200). I would suggest you pay a visit to iFly Anglers Edge in Houston, see Christopher, he will help you.


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

I fished with a guide out of freeport the only time ive fished over there and had a blast. Caught a bunch of reds on the fly. Could be worth checking out.. http://matagordasightfishing.com/


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

How did it go? Any update?


----------

